# World trade center vs the sears tower



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Sielbeck said:


> I don't know how to explain it, but even though the WTC towers by themselves seem really boring, together they put more character into the Manhattan skyline. When I think of New York, I think of a skyline with the WTC in it. Now, when I see photos of the skyline without the WTC, it seems so empty and honestly, I don't like the new Freedom Tower. It's a pretty lame attempt to replace the irreplaceable.


For that you should be blamming ex-Governor George E Pataki for making sure that illegitimate replacement [Freedom Tower] became a reality. :no:


----------



## morris71 (Apr 5, 2006)

* WARSAW-POLAND*














































Warsaw "Twin Towers" - Marriot on the right, Intraco II on the left


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

WTC over Sears Tower - anytime.

I also think they should build another twin towers at a height of 2001 feet!

FT pretty much sucks...


----------



## TKTKTK (May 7, 2007)

Meh, both are pretty lame given the current architectural tone. The best thing that could have happened for the WTC's reputation was martyrdom - most people hated those monoliths until they became so much dust and lung cancer.


----------



## Keaphar (Jan 4, 2009)

world trade center-

its a sign(was) of american strength and independece the sears tower just stood for "nananananana i beat"


----------



## Keaphar (Jan 4, 2009)

world trade centre-

the world trade center stood for american stregth the sears tower just stood for "nanananana i beat you"


----------



## Keaphar (Jan 4, 2009)

*world trade centre*

the world trade center stood for american stregth the sears tower just stood for "nananananana i beat you"


----------



## antigoon99 (Oct 7, 2008)

WTC towers, just more impressive than sears...everybody in the world knew the WTC towers (also before 9/11)


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Keaphar said:


> the world trade center stood for american stregth the sears tower just stood for "nananananana i beat you"


The HQ for the largest retailer in the world and an American icon = "nananananana i beat you"


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

spyguy said:


> The HQ for the largest retailer in the world and an American icon = "nananananana i beat you"


yea and sears is no longer in that building anymore its a company thats falling apart


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

charmedone said:


> yea and sears is no longer in that building anymore its a company thats falling apart


My point was not to compare tenant lists but rather to refute the previous poster's comment that somehow the WTC showed "American strength" while the Sears was built just to top it. 

What exactly is American strength? Both the WTC and Sears are massive monoliths that convey power and strength, are well known skyscrapers, and each contained famous American companies.


----------



## damian89 (Jul 30, 2008)

I like them both but vote for WTC
Hate Freedom Tower


----------



## Trump Tower Tycoon (Jan 7, 2009)

I think they are both great buildings in their own way.. But I would have to say that the World Trade Centre is better.. Because I remember it is partly to what got me interested in skyscrapers in the first place.. but to be honest its a very difficult decision to make, as they are both great skyscrapers


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

WTC! I must agree with TTT. Without the WTC I would perhaps not love towers that much nowadays


----------



## ausie (Aug 23, 2008)

i don't really like either of them, i think sears tower is fat needs to go on a diet and wtc do'n't know what architecture is!!! but then again i am not really a fan of either of the cities or even the whole country


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

WTC without any doubt. Such buildings will never be build again....


----------



## Jizzy (Sep 28, 2008)

oh why am i not surprised the wtc would be ahead in the polls. anything new york related is considered 'wow' by the american sheep.

whats so great about two boring oversized buildings? nothing.

and the 'freedom tower' (hilarious name, considering the country isnt entirely 'free') is not all that either.

and bigger isnt always better. get over it.


----------



## CityPolice (Sep 27, 2008)

Jizzy said:


> oh why am i not surprised the wtc would be ahead in the polls. anything new york related is considered 'wow' by the american sheep.
> 
> whats so great about two boring oversized buildings? nothing.
> 
> ...


Trollhno:


----------



## S_OC (Jan 8, 2009)

^^He's hardly being a troll by making that statement. He is simply presenting his opinion. Don't be pissed that he isn't praising NYC. 

Anyway, I chose Sears Tower. WTC was UGLY. I always thought they were horrible looking buildings. The only impressive thing about them was their massive size. Of course it was horrible how they went down, but the only bad thing about losing those buildings was the loss of the people inside.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

I like staring at the Sears Tower more


----------



## deepblue01 (Oct 27, 2008)

I personally like the world trade centre more because, well, they are twin towers, something i like.


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

The WTC represented something big. I mean, they were the central buildings of the skyline of the downtown region of the most important urban agglomeration of all mankind. They were chosen as targets by the terrorists for this reason. No skyscraper, with the exception of the ESB, could have been more iconic than the WTC.

And the WTC had more elegant lines than the Sears, with is good looking building, but the Sears Towers is not in the same level as the ultimate definition of the box skyscraper that the WTC represented. And the WTC anchored downtown skyline in a perfect way:









Source:http://www.basuweb.com/images/WTC_Memorial.jpg


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Mahratta said:


> Um
> 
> I dont like either
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

WTC

Same reasons as other people:

Symmetry

Though very dull, also very imposing

Coutryard


----------

